# Mildew/mold On The Awning



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

During our spring shakedown trip this past weekend, I noticed the beginnings of a mildew problem on the underside of our awning. The top looks OK, although with the graphics it could be hard to see. The bottom however is clearly having a problem.

Any suggestions as to how best to remedy the situation? Dare I take my pressure washer to it? Chemicals? One thing is for sure... Being on the underside it is going to be a messy job.

And I want to make it as pleasant a job for my DW as possible!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Open the awning. Cover the top of it with a mild soap and warm water that has a cup of bleach to about 5 gallons of water.

Roll the awning up, go have some Kool aide and open the awning in 15 minutes. Rinse and repeat if needed.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Doug,

I'm depressed you even asked that question.

Don't you know that you are the world renowned "Outback Answer Man".

Please tell me this posting of yours was a joke!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

bill_pfaff said:


> Doug,
> 
> I'm depressed you even asked that question.
> 
> ...


Yeah Doug,

April Fool's Day was yesterday


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Underside is always a messy job. I have used CamperAndy's method with oxyclean as well. Works well. Also for a quick cleanup, my wife found a kitchen cleaner called Grease Lightning that also takes of about 99% of the stuff without waiting. Just spray, scrub, rinse. The only issue is the little spray bottle. Your hand will get sore putting it on.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Rinse with water, Apply Tilex Mildew Remover, Rinse VERY VERY VERY well. Then rinse again! Works great but is very powerful stuff. You may have to wipe, but will not have to scrub. Use at your own risk!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Doug,
> 
> I'm depressed you even asked that question.
> 
> ...


Yeah Doug,

April Fool's Day was yesterday















[/quote]
I guess the easy answer would be "Opps, sorry... I got my days mixed up!"
But, alas, it was a legitimate question. I've learned a few things about RVing, but am the first to admit that I still have a lot to learn.

One thing I know absolutely for sure - *without reservation* - is that whatever questions I have will be answered by the experts right here on _Outbackers.com_. The greatest resource on the internet... bar none!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Doug,
> 
> I'm depressed you even asked that question.
> 
> ...


Yeah Doug,

April Fool's Day was yesterday















[/quote]
I guess the easy answer would be "Opps, sorry... I got my days mixed up!"
But, alas, it was a legitimate question. I've learned a few things about RVing, but am the first to admit that I still have a lot to learn.

One thing I know absolutely for sure - *without reservation* - is that whatever questions I have will be answered by the experts right here on _Outbackers.com_. The greatest resource on the internet... bar none!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
I totally agree. I have been a member since the beginning of 2004 and still have not bought a TT yet. However with all I have learned by reading and researching, we will be buying an Outbacker fairly soon. 
I retired on April Fools day and will put the house up for sale shortly. Once it sells we will get the TT and head to wherever we please.
I have learned a lot here and have a lot more to learn, what an exciting prospect!
Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I guess the easy answer would be "Opps, sorry... I got my days mixed up!"
> But, alas, it was a legitimate question. I've learned a few things about RVing, but am the first to admit that I still have a lot to learn.
> 
> One thing I know absolutely for sure - *without reservation* - is that whatever questions I have will be answered by the experts right here on _Outbackers.com_. The greatest resource on the internet... bar none!
> ...


Good to know that our fearless leader still needs our help occasionally









Have *DW* follow CamperAndy's awning cleaning instructions very carefully


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Have *DW* follow CamperAndy's awning cleaning instructions very carefully


I figure I will have her follow the first part (about cleaning), and I will follow the second part (about enjoying some Kool-aid). Gee, we really do make a great team! Working together like this, I bet we can accomplish anything!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

webeopelas said:


> Underside is always a messy job. I have used CamperAndy's method with oxyclean as well. Works well. Also for a quick cleanup, my wife found a kitchen cleaner called Grease Lightning that also takes of about 99% of the stuff without waiting. Just spray, scrub, rinse. The only issue is the little spray bottle. Your hand will get sore putting it on.


They make a 1/2 gallon refill jug of Greased Lightening...just pour into a garden sprayer and pump it UP! Makes spraying EZ!

[/quote]
I totally agree. I have been a member since the beginning of 2004 and still have not bought a TT yet. However with all I have learned by reading and researching, we will be buying an Outbacker fairly soon. 
I retired on April Fools day and will put the house up for sale shortly. Once it sells we will get the TT and head to wherever we please.
I have learned a lot here and have a lot more to learn, what an exciting prospect!
Ed
[/quote]

Congratulations on your retirement!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Open the awning. Cover the top of it with a mild soap and warm water that has a cup of bleach to about 5 gallons of water.
> 
> Roll the awning up, go have some Kool aide and open the awning in 15 minutes. Rinse and repeat if needed.


I've used CamperAndy's recipe a couple times & it works like a charm.


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

I dewinterized a few days ago (Thursday night is supposed to be 20) and opened the awning to see leaves in it from fall. I must have forgot about them. Anyway I tried scrubbing it with no luck. Then I snatched DW's Mr. Clean Magic Eraser and the stains came right out. Just keep it clean and wet then rinse and good as new. This also works great on black streaks. However I did put extentions on that day also.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

What ever spray you use. Roll up the awning, have a wiggly pop, and simply rinse. This saves alot of backs and arms.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the great tips everybody!








We will tackle this chore next time the trailer is home.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Just grab a gallon of white paint...and slather it on. No?


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I opened ours about once a month over the winter to air it out. It helped a bunch----no mildew or mold. Last year it was covered where it had been closed for 6 months---yuck!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I use Simple Green. There is no hard scrubing. The mold comes right off.

Walter


----------

